# rank change



## annie (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey does anyone know how to change the rank under my name?  They have me listed as a white belt and I need to change it to Purple?
thanks Annie


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

Arnie your rank here is based on post counts as your post counts goes up so does your rank status here. When you did your bio put your real rank there for people to see.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Annie,

That is your MT rank.  It will change as your post count increases.


----------



## annie (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks- was alittle confused!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

Annie,

Here is a link that explains how many posts you need for each rank.  Hope this helps. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=240630&postcount=2


----------

